# SCAMMERS



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Was wanting to know would it be a good idea or not to post a scammers address here to look back on for future reference to any one that mite think that they are being scamed to check the address to see if they are on the scammers list?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm good with a Black List.

:ban:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont know bout the address, but a list of members(usernames) has been brought up before. if i remember correctly, the general feeling was that the forum has been really good at policing itself so there wasn't a feeling of doing a pinned black list . there was also a concern of perhaps maybe someone getting black listed due to a misunderstanding between people, which is seen once in while on the forum. only thing we can go by for now is the reviews section and word of mouth from fellow ssf brahs if they've had any dealing with a certain member. back to the address listing, i don't think it should be done, because if a 10 year kid scammed a slingshot out of me, if his address was listed, i would be having stuff shipped to his address at his parents dismay.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

It would be nice to know a user name and possibly an area they live not a full address however that's too much info


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No. It won't work. Cut your losses and move on. How often are there SCAMMERS here ? Someone disagrees with a post and next thing they are getting bombed by embarrassing mail. This has been done by unscrupulous individuals in the past.Look at what "Imperial" (entry # 3 of this thread) says he would do with a listed address to a ten year old child. I believe their are legal issues regarding posting someones name publicly on the internet. Think about it for a minute.

A word of advise. Common sense. Don't trade with somebody who is not vested in this forum. Deal with people who have been here and will be here in the future.Deal with people who care about what they type for all to see. This is a community and vested people care about their reputation.

I


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

A comprehensive list with the following categories would be good..

Trusted Vendor

New Vendor

Likely Scammer

Confirmed Scammer

And then detailed info for each vendor listed... Like Website, E-mail, Username(s), etc..

But no Addresses...

What ya'll think?


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I suspect the problem here isn't the serious ongoing members of SSF, but rather a very small number of banned characters who periodically reappear under new usernames. We had one big-mouth a while ago who had two usernames going at once and (thankfully) seems to have disappeared. We also have "The One And Only Most Reknowned Troublemaker" who has now been banned under at least four different usernames that I'm aware of (and I'm not even here a full year yet). This bird keeps sneaking back in under a new username every 6 to 8 weeks. I reported my suspicion of who it was at the time of his last attempted re-entry because initial post was a flaming fantasy-land lie and he jumped right into trying to do two different trades when he was here for less than five posts. That username has since fallen off of the edge of the SSF world map, so I'm guessing it was our boy -- again! -- but evidently he managed to screw somebody in a trade -- again! -- before he got tossed -- again!

I think a categorization and listing of members trading histories might be problematic and end up causing more trouble than whatever good it might do, so I'm not sure if it'd be all that good an idea.

One other forum I'm active in has *a lot* of buying/selling/trading between members that goes on. The rules there are that until you have 3 dozen satisfactory transactions behind you, you're "the new guy." The new guy sends out payment or goods first. When the established guy receives whatever it is, he sends out his end of the deal. Mode of shipping is mutually agreed upon before the deal happens. There's a public (to forum members) listing of member feedback histories, so we can all see how many deals any individual has done and what their "satisfactory feedback %" is. Just about everybody has a 100% rating, because it's mandatory if you expect people to trust you and do business with you. The transactions in that forum go from a couple dozen dollars well up into the multiple thousands, so it's a pretty serious situation.

Using that other forum as a model for here... I don't think we need to get all that formal, but as I look at that model--- if I was going to do a trade with or sale to somebody who signed up here two weeks ago and had 5 posts under his belt, I think I'd politely tell him he was "the new guy" and that if he wanted to trade with or buy from me, I'd send out my half of the trade or purchase after I received his half of the exchange (and the payment had cleared, if it involved a payment).

Above all else, remember... Our one "special boy" is out there (undoubtedly reading this thread), he'll be back with a new username (probably soon), he'll be trying to do some more scammy trades and he'll be better at it next time than he was last time. As the old saying goes, "DYODD." (Do Your Own Due Diligence.)


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is the official Forum policy on trades, sales, etc.

"You are responsible for the outcomes of your trades. We only provide a medium by which buyers (whether they be vendors or individuals) and sellers may communicate. The outcome of your trading activities is your responsibility, not that of Slingshot Forum. Our position is Caveat Emptor. The site and management shall not be responsible for ensuring the completion of trades to the satisfaction of both parties. We are likewise not responsible for trades done off-forum by members and third parties. However, we do care that our members and vendors are behaving honorably, both on and off the forum. Any complaints that are unresolved should be reported to the moderators by using the Report function on the site (PM/post where the trade was done). The complainant should state all relevant specifics and if possible furnish evidence of any claims. We are not empowered to mediate, but we will bring the complaint to the attention of the vendor. If the site owner at any time decides that a trader has gone rogue, then he may, at his absolute discretion, choose to take action to protect members.

Members may not post false or unsubstantiated attacks on forum vendors and individual sellers. We may take action against members that libel others. Non-specific allegations against all or an unspecified member of the Supporting Vendors constitutes an attack on the forum and members making such accusations will be asked to specify the details of the allegation and possibly to provide evidence or other substantiation in support thereof."


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

If its a scammer full adress is ok with me. He shouldnt have scammed....


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i dont want to cause waves with the fourm be cause i like being here but also dont want others hurt either i kind of knew it was to good to be true but it was too good lol not that i am really out chances are i would have just gave it away any way right.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

What comes around goes around!!! KARMA !!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> No. It won't work. Cut your losses and move on. How often are there SCAMMERS here ? Someone disagrees with a post and next thing they are getting bombed by embarrassing mail. This has been done by unscrupulous individuals in the past.Look at what "Imperial" (entry # 3 of this thread) says he would do with a listed address to a ten year old child.


exactly. because as we all know, its hard to tell the true age of members on a forum. especially newer ones. we are all on a "honor" system on here. im sure when enough complaints are amassed against a "scammer", that person will be banned.


----------

